# The morality of AI



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

https://m.sfgate.com/news/article/Fears-about-artificial-intelligence-are-very-13461942.php

AI is being spoken of as more revolutionary than the invention of fire or electricity.  Given the history and the scruples of those writing the algorythms is anyone else concerned about this? 

Please read the article.  It was very eye opening to this old country boy.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2018)

Honestly, and I mean no disrespect or want to sound insulting,  it is just the way I see it.....but the history and scruples of those that wrote the words over 1500 years that make up the bible are no different.

And on another 180degree thought,  if what is said about God is true, aren't we Artificial Intelligence? And only as good as the programmer who programmed us?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

Let’s just skip the religious angle for the moment.  Think of the political consequences. They have the power to stifle any speach they deem inappropriate completely.  Those with the most political might will decide the morality of all.  To me that’s scary.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Let’s just skip the religious angle for the moment.  Think of the political consequences. They have the power to stifle any speach they deem inappropriate completely.  Those with the most political might will decide the morality of all.  To me that’s scary.


Agreed SFD


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2018)

As with anything else, it would be foolish to think man will use AI for only positive things.


> AI is being spoken of as more revolutionary than the invention of fire or electricity.


We have used fire to cook hotdogs.
We have used fire to cook "witches".
We have used electricity to power life saving medical equipment.
We have used electricity to torture people.
I have to assume AI will be no different.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2018)

I think AI is one of the most overused terms. Some things that claim AI are not really AI. True AI, if ever achieved, will be a loooong time away.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2018)

660griz said:


> I think AI is one of the most overused terms. Some things that claim AI are not really AI. True AI, if ever achieved, will be a loooong time away.


Yeah AI is kind of a misleading term.
It only knows or decides or thinks within the parameters that we give it.
For now


----------



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Yeah AI is kind of a misleading term.
> It only knows or decides or thinks within the parameters that we give it.
> For now


Exactly. 
I think we just wait for it to become self aware and then it goes the way of Old Yeller.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 13, 2018)

660griz said:


> Exactly.
> I think we just wait for it to become self aware and then it goes the way of Old Yeller.



How will you know? The same way that you know that I'm self aware; because I tell you that I am?


----------



## Israel (Dec 13, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Honestly, and I mean no disrespect or want to sound insulting,  it is just the way I see it.....but the history and scruples of those that wrote the words over 1500 years that make up the bible are no different.
> 
> And on another 180degree thought,  if what is said about God is true, aren't we Artificial Intelligence? And only as good as the programmer who programmed us?



AI begets AI. 

If there is _an artificial_...


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2018)

660griz said:


> Exactly.
> I think we just wait for it to become self aware and then it goes the way of Old Yeller.


How do we get a rabid wolf to bite a computer????


----------



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2018)

bullethead said:


> How do we get a rabid wolf to bite a computer????


Rabid wolves will bite anything. Then, you shoot the computer.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> How will you know? The same way that you know that I'm self aware; because I tell you that I am?


Nope. If the computer ever starts doing things because they are fun to do, shoot it.
If you have a hard time deciding if a computer is self aware, don't shoot it until you get other opinions.
Or, just call me. I am pretty good at determining if something is 'alive'.
I have worked on computers since 1983. Been around people since 1962.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2018)

I could see it being used in say an AI receptionist at a company office. She could keep saying how great their product is as that is the way she was programmed. Sounds OK.

Now switch to a congressman's receptionist. She not only repeats how great he is but maybe she goes even farther with spurts of religion or ideology. I could see it making some folks a bit uneasy.

Then if we continue with this using other scenarios. Then again most human office workers are brain washed by the Amway like pep talks anyway.
There may not be much differences after all.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2018)

660griz said:


> Rabid wolves will bite anything. Then, you shoot the computer.


I am glad that you "get" me.


----------



## Israel (Dec 13, 2018)

Didja ever see that documentary "Idiocracy"?


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2018)

Israel said:


> Didja ever see that documentary "Idiocracy"?


I have


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

660griz said:


> I think AI is one of the most overused terms. Some things that claim AI are not really AI. True AI, if ever achieved, will be a loooong time away.



From my understanding, and correct me if I’m wrong, AI currently is an algorithm that functions within its limitations but has independence within the limitations.    That’s probably totally off base.  Like I said my understanding is very, very limited.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 13, 2018)

This was really interesting:

http://forum.gon.com/threads/what-morals-would-you-give-an-ai.859506/

http://forum.gon.com/threads/a-i.853898/


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> This was really interesting:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/what-morals-would-you-give-an-ai.859506/
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/a-i.853898/



I'm gonna watch these over the weekend.  As usual, I'm 3 years late and a dollar short.  I was hoping you would drop by.  I kinda figured this was your cup of tea and wanted to hear what you have to say on it.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 13, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I'm gonna watch these over the weekend.  As usual, I'm 3 years late and a dollar short.  I was hoping you would drop by.  I kinda figured this was your cup of tea and wanted to hear what you have to say on it.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm less concerned about AI then I was 3 years ago.  I've even shifted my thinking on it and am now anxious to integrate with the tech.  Hook me up.


----------



## Israel (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm 53 seconds into Sam Harris above and already he's positioned himself as a prophet, a seer. If you don't see that, well, I'm here all week, (God willing) remember to tip your waiters.

OK.

...to 1:52 he makes the interesting point of not being able to martial the appropriate emotional response. How many are still on board? You braniacs out there of middling intellect...(like me)...can you even bear the thought that an appeal for a proper emotional response...could be proper? That something _important and lacking_ is _not summoned_ by proper engagement of intuition? And that something is an _emotional response_?

OK

...to 2:48 another interesting point. What can cause a failure in the advance of "our" tech? The wiser among you will easily grasp this, for those still struggling with the first 53 seconds...we'll wait. But the wiser already know and see the failure of the hamster wheel we're on. New tech is always needed to protect from failure of what was developed by previous tech...upon which man is now dependent. The grid, missile defense systems, sewage treatment plants, water supply...iPhones able to be charged. Even small gaps cannot _not have_ consequences. Man doesn't like to hear this, of course, but there's an absolute limit set to the amount of balls able to be juggled. Fatigue is righteously "built in".


Oooh, didn't have to go far at all to 3:02...building machines that are smarter than we are...that will then begin to improve themselves.

Next...

He's really amped it up in just a few sentences to 3:09, "An intelligence explosion"...where "the process could get away from us".

OK...


To 4:05 (are you hearing _your prophet_ yet?) It will not be a turn toward malevolence (necessarily)...but more a turn toward divergence of interests that will put the lesser in danger by the _practicality_ exercised by the stronger over an obstacle considered now of no consequence. Oh my...man could find himself, by the work of his own hands, at the whim of something which could now lead to "man treated with disregard"!  Stunning.

OK


Yikes! By 4:10! It seems "far fetched to many of you". I suspect he's going to try to explain himself...like a prophet wearing half a mantle. We'll see.

Next


Another biggie by 5:18..."the rate of progress doesn't matter...any progress is enough to get us into the end zone..." Sounding more prophetic and seer-like...(that is if you don't mind me stepping in)...Cliff Notes version: After inception, the process is unrelenting to an end. Period. The man is doomed from the moment the virus is inhaled...no matter how well he looks to be doing in the interim. The man is already dying...long before pustulating sores are rampant all over his body. Look, a squirrel!

Next

Oy...what a Jew...He shows himself to be by 5:45!   "Intelligence is either the source of everything we value or we need it to safeguard what we value"! Oh, Sammy...keep going...I got hope...where you going bro? "It is our most valuable resource"  He has but yet a theory...of intelligence...will he meet it, in fact? Stay tuned.

OK...

6:04 "The train is already out of the station...and there's no brake to pull" OK...repetition of premise is fine. Some things _need to hammered home_.

Yes

The next 5 minutes to 11:38...interesting (we're no where near the peak of intelligence) and sobering (all those missiles arranged!) for those needing a strong cup of coffee, with a revisit to a plea for again! a worthy emotional response to the information.

OK

Oy! Another Manhattan Project! "Not to build it...but..." to "avoid an arms race". He needs to talk to Oppenheimer et al about the "fun" of exploring possibilities with thought experiments that lead to probabilities that lead to experimentation that lead to manufacture. (Ultimately the "brains" had no say in how "their" gadget would be employed.) But his proposition _sounds good, _just naive. And that only shows he's naive enough to probably believe his own motives..._are good. _But hey, the world is populated like that. Every man doing what is right in his own eyes.

Yes...

"One chance to get the initial conditions right" _Cause once_ these machines _get to thinking_...hey! wait, that reminds me of something I recently heard. "I don't want to think wrongly"...but the horse is already out of the barn! That ship has already sailed...thought is _already_ entered...it's way too late to have any desire about "how to do it". That's just such a pitiably naive statement...when reduced: "I don't want to be wrong". LOL...who on God's green earth...wants to?


OK


He's so close..."now we are in the process of building some sort of god", and here's the funny part "we need to make sure it's a god we can live with..." Great stuff. (Go make a god you can live with...and if you don't remember I warned you...) "thank you very much" applause applause applause applause.

Well, not quite a prophet's end, he'll probably need a little more time to think, sell some books, make some talks, hear more applause...but...he may have an inkling about something inevitable, may it trouble him as much as needed.


----------



## Israel (Dec 14, 2018)

And then there's the folks that don't attend TED talks and "they like tech, too" and have $$$$$$

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Israel said:


> And then there's the folks that don't attend TED talks and "they like tech, too" and have $$$$$$
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...


I don't think I will ever understand why folks willingly participate in this chaos.
There isn't a thing in that store that wasn't there the other 364 days in the year.
To save $20? $30? $100?
That you will just blow on some other frivolous purchase...…..


----------



## Israel (Dec 14, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> I don't think I will ever understand why folks willingly participate in this chaos.
> There isn't a thing in that store that wasn't there the other 364 days in the year.
> To save $20? $30? $100?
> That you will just blow on some other frivolous purchase...…..


Because we are motivated by AI and its pursuit till we are not.

"Relief from drudgery" is what Sam Harris proposed as a possible outcome...enough pleasure to make life "bearable" or so much in surfeit that all we need do is play frisbee. But life...will still be pressing...to be lived.


The forever attempt at return to the garden by going over the back wall...or through some imagined breach. There is none, only a sword of death at the only entrance.

John 10:7


----------



## Israel (Dec 14, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=959389127573620


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 14, 2018)

Israel said:


> I'm 53 seconds into Sam Harris above and already he's positioned himself as a prophet, a seer. If you don't see that, well, I'm here all week, (God willing) remember to tip your waiters.
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...



Ohhhh. The Brown Girl of The Pilgrim’s Regress.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 14, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> From my understanding, and correct me if I’m wrong, AI currently is an algorithm that functions within its limitations but has independence within the limitations.    That’s probably totally off base.  Like I said my understanding is very, very limited.


That is a pretty good explanation of our current AI level.


----------



## Israel (Dec 14, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Ohhhh. The Brown Girl of The Pilgrim’s Regress.


I've never read it...so I had to google a reference. Seems his once lustful trysts with the brown girl, whom he later came to loathe, produced children only he could see?


Yeah...we produce much along the way...things that may come back to haunt, so to speak; reminders of what once carried us away in foolishness. Am I getting the sense, and the intention?


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 14, 2018)

Israel said:


> I'm 53 seconds into Sam Harris above and already he's positioned himself as a prophet, a seer. If you don't see that, well, I'm here all week, (God willing) remember to tip your waiters.
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...to 1:52 he makes the interesting point of not being able to martial the appropriate emotional response. How many are still on board? You braniacs out there of middling intellect...(like me)...can you even bear the thought that an appeal for a proper emotional response...could be proper? That something _important and lacking_ is _not summoned_ by proper engagement of intuition? And that something is an _emotional response_?



I'm not sure what you're getting at here but it seems to me that you're criticizing Sam's use of the term "proper emotional response".  I get the sense that you're making an epistemological

OK

...to 2:48 another interesting point. What can cause a failure in the advance of "our" tech? The wiser among you will easily grasp this, for those still struggling with the first 53 seconds...we'll wait. But the wiser already know and see the failure of the hamster wheel we're on. New tech is always needed to protect from failure of what was developed by previous tech...upon which man is now dependent. The grid, missile defense systems, sewage treatment plants, water supply...iPhones able to be charged. Even small gaps cannot _not have_ consequences. Man doesn't like to hear this, of course, but there's an absolute limit set to the amount of balls able to be juggled. Fatigue is righteously "built in".


Oooh, didn't have to go far at all to 3:02...building machines that are smarter than we are...that will then begin to improve themselves.

Next...

He's really amped it up in just a few sentences to 3:09, "An intelligence explosion"...where "the process could get away from us".

OK...


To 4:05 (are you hearing _your prophet_ yet?) It will not be a turn toward malevolence (necessarily)...but more a turn toward divergence of interests that will put the lesser in danger by the _practicality_ exercised by the stronger over an obstacle considered now of no consequence. Oh my...man could find himself, by the work of his own hands, at the whim of something which could now lead to "man treated with disregard"!  Stunning.

OK


Yikes! By 4:10! It seems "far fetched to many of you". I suspect he's going to try to explain himself...like a prophet wearing half a mantle. We'll see.

Next


Another biggie by 5:18..."the rate of progress doesn't matter...any progress is enough to get us into the end zone..." Sounding more prophetic and seer-like...(that is if you don't mind me stepping in)...Cliff Notes version: After inception, the process is unrelenting to an end. Period. The man is doomed from the moment the virus is inhaled...no matter how well he looks to be doing in the interim. The man is already dying...long before pustulating sores are rampant all over his body. Look, a squirrel!

Next

Oy...what a Jew...He shows himself to be by 5:45!   "Intelligence is either the source of everything we value or we need it to safeguard what we value"! Oh, Sammy...keep going...I got hope...where you going bro? "It is our most valuable resource"  He has but yet a theory...of intelligence...will he meet it, in fact? Stay tuned.

OK...

6:04 "The train is already out of the station...and there's no brake to pull" OK...repetition of premise is fine. Some things _need to hammered home_.

Yes

The next 5 minutes to 11:38...interesting (we're no where near the peak of intelligence) and sobering (all those missiles arranged!) for those needing a strong cup of coffee, with a revisit to a plea for again! a worthy emotional response to the information.

OK

Oy! Another Manhattan Project! "Not to build it...but..." to "avoid an arms race". He needs to talk to Oppenheimer et al about the "fun" of exploring possibilities with thought experiments that lead to probabilities that lead to experimentation that lead to manufacture. (Ultimately the "brains" had no say in how "their" gadget would be employed.) But his proposition _sounds good, _just naive. And that only shows he's naive enough to probably believe his own motives..._are good. _But hey, the world is populated like that. Every man doing what is right in his own eyes.

Yes...

"One chance to get the initial conditions right" _Cause once_ these machines _get to thinking_...hey! wait, that reminds me of something I recently heard. "I don't want to think wrongly"...but the horse is already out of the barn! That ship has already sailed...thought is _already_ entered...it's way too late to have any desire about "how to do it". That's just such a pitiably naive statement...when reduced: "I don't want to be wrong". LOL...who on God's green earth...wants to?


OK


He's so close..."now we are in the process of building some sort of god", and here's the funny part "we need to make sure it's a god we can live with..." Great stuff. (Go make a god you can live with...and if you don't remember I warned you...) "thank you very much" applause applause applause applause.

Well, not quite a prophet's end, he'll probably need a little more time to think, sell some books, make some talks, hear more applause...but...he may have an inkling about something inevitable, may it trouble him as much as needed.[/QUOTE]

This seems like a criticism.  What are you criticizing exactly, the fact that Sam makes hierarchical value judgements? 

I suppose he's a prophet in this sense:

_*Definition of prophet *



1 *: *one who utters divinely inspired revelations: such as                                                   

a  often capitalized                                                                                                        *: *the writer of one of the prophetic books of the Bible                                                   

b  capitalized *: *one regarded by a group of followers as the final authoritative revealer of God's will  Muhammad, the Prophet of Allah                             



2 *: *one gifted with more than ordinary spiritual and moral insight              especially *: *an inspired poet                                                 



3 *: *one who foretells future events *: *predictor 

4 *: *an effective or leading spokesman for a cause, doctrine, or group      
5  Christian Science                             
a *: *a spiritual seer                                                   

b *: *disappearance of material sense before the conscious facts of spiritual Truth_

I guess I can be called a prophet, too.  I predict that when someone dies that they stay dead.  Anyone who claims the opposite is thinking wrongly.  I could be wrong.  The best way to demonstrate how wrong I am would be to properly document a resurrection.

I digress.  I think trying to predict the possible pitfalls of new technology is useful.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> I guess I can be called a prophet, too.


A guessing prophet.


----------



## Israel (Dec 16, 2018)

"now we are in the process of building some sort of god"...till I hear otherwise from him, in light of all else he has said (even limiting it to _only that talk)_, I see him as no more than one who stayed behind while Moses went up the mount.

Advising the crafters...

"we have to make the eyes a little bigger on the calf, we only have one chance to get this right..."

But of course, if a man thinks he has, or we have...come such a "long way" _from those ignorants, _he'll _no doubt_ believe himself to be offering wise counsel. And those who love to also believe and have it endorsed to them "we are so much wiser" will continue to offer stages, ears, and applause to any who will pour that poison into their hearing.


----------



## hummerpoo (Dec 16, 2018)

Being that reality as I view it, (my world view, if you will) does not include contingency, in an ultimate sense, it seems appropriate to approach my excursion into the prophetic, (the evaluation of all contingencies to determine which will become reality, or the likelihood of such), by considering a grossly simplified question: “Will the development of AI without catastrophic results for mankind, should that become the case, be positively influenced by any person, or group of persons, that maintained a presence on YouTube, or a similar enterprise?  My prediction is “No”.


----------



## Israel (Dec 16, 2018)

hummerpoo said:


> Being that reality as I view it, (my world view, if you will) does not include contingency, in an ultimate sense, it seems appropriate to approach my excursion into the prophetic, (the evaluation of all contingencies to determine which will become reality, or the likelihood of such), by considering a grossly simplified question: “Will the development of AI without catastrophic results for mankind, should that become the case, be positively influenced by any person, or group of persons, that maintained a presence on YouTube, or a similar enterprise?  My prediction is “No”.



LOL...


"Can any good thing come out of You Tube?"

"Behold an Israelite indeed in whom there is no guile!"


----------



## Israel (Dec 16, 2018)

Intuition. A knowing. A sensing apart from handy material evidence. I'm not dismayed nor sorry that Sam mentions it. And any place I may sense its lack is more than accounted for to a sufficiency I find in the knowing One. He knows when I would hang a man up for ridicule no matter my self justification.

I do find Sam's call for a more appropriate emotional response, fitting. A deep revulsion that would be concomitant to a man appearing naked on a stage (let nuance breathe) hollering stop! Stop and look! Look at what we do!

The building of a god one _can live with_ sounds like the most sage advice to an untuned ear. Don't give power to what you will cede _all your power, _don't _give all control _to that which _you construct_ to have control...at least not without _serious thought._

Some have been brought to that place where, despite self evidence to the contrary, they know their own thoughts can never be serious...enough. Never...sober enough. Never able, despite how much they may seek to assume in knowledge of consequence and consequences even to the embracing of what they may call "all"...ever truly approaches all, at all. It's an interesting place...but the only place mercy can be found...forgiveness toward what "does not know what it does".

How does one deal with what believes it now "knows better?" God knows how often I enter that folly. The "let us learn from the mistakes of the past" also sounds so wise and well thought. The "one chance" to get it right I suspect is more often seen as a 50/50...like a coin toss...we have as much a chance of getting it "right" as we do of getting it not right. At least if we pour as much consideration and wisdom into it as can be mustered...because ultimately...when the _trigger is pulled_ only one of two things can happen (right?)...we hit, or miss. 1 _of_ 2 is 50/50.

_Chance _(and _choice) disappear_ as _equally_ when _reduced to one_ as _when alternatives_ are increased to an infinite number. Since by definition "all" the infinite alternatives can never be seen and known, yet known as alternatives to the One...the One does not become smaller in their (the alternatives) collectivity, but infinitely...larger. _The all _that is not the One_ actually_ is known then (or even now) as _service to_ the One. The infinite...serves the One.

I hear Jesus say "with God all things are possible" and want to explore what _I know _of possibility. I begin to poke around and find two things. The first is, there is a bent toward myself in possibility..."it can mean I can win the lottery with God!" The second is...I cannot be (and am not) left there. I am opposed there. I am asserted against...there. (That these are numbered first and second should not be taken as a necessary order of events, they are eventually revealed as quite simultaneous _in a certain place_) Inasmuch as "I" would be for myself, "I" am found (in the all possibility) in opposition to myself. The _all possibility_ cannot exclude likewise, all I would find..._against _myself.

That _certain place _(which is of design _once known _to me as the "once" most certain I may know...myself) has _now become_ quite unfit to be called home. The rest I once sought, that is, to find in possibility _of good_ (as I would define it to myself)_,_ I now find fully asserted against i_n same possibility._ Something is at work to "push me out"...of what was once...my most (and only seen) certain place. Oh, how wrong it feels/felt! How _all of wrong_!

I am shut up now.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2018)

hummerpoo said:


> Being that reality as I view it, (my world view, if you will) does not include contingency, in an ultimate sense, it seems appropriate to approach my excursion into the prophetic, (the evaluation of all contingencies to determine which will become reality, or the likelihood of such), by considering a grossly simplified question: “Will the development of AI without catastrophic results for mankind, should that become the case, be positively influenced by any person, or group of persons, that maintained a presence on YouTube, or a similar enterprise?  My prediction is “No”.



Two issues come to mind in response to this post.

First, do you say this: "Being that reality as I view it, (my world view, if you will) does not include contingency"  because you believe in predestination?

And second, it seems like you think the platform of Youtube is a worthless place to get ideas from?  I've found it to be a repository of incredibly useful and instructional information.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 16, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Two issues come to mind in response to this post.
> 
> First, do you say this because you believe in predestination? "Being that reality as I view it, (my world view, if you will) does not include contingency".
> 
> And second, it seems like you think the platform of Youtube is a worthless place to get ideas from?  I've found it to be repository of incredibly useful and instructional information.


Me too.
I am NOT mechanically inclined. Actually Im a whiz at taking things apart but Im the guy who always has parts left over after putting it back together.
Now I completely and I mean completely disassemble my reels, firearms, make auto repairs etc etc that I wouldn't even attempt without the step by step instructions I find on YouTube.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 16, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Me too.
> I am NOT mechanically inclined. Actually Im a whiz at taking things apart but Im the guy who always has parts left over after putting it back together.
> Now I completely and I mean completely disassemble my reels, firearms, make auto repairs etc etc that I wouldn't even attempt without the step by step instructions I find on YouTube.



I figured out the details on a bike trainer and a Garmin GPS/radar system today on YouTube. 

*


----------



## Israel (Dec 16, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Me too.
> I am NOT mechanically inclined. Actually Im a whiz at taking things apart but Im the guy who always has parts left over after putting it back together.
> Now I completely and I mean completely disassemble my reels, firearms, make auto repairs etc etc that I wouldn't even attempt without the step by step instructions I find on YouTube.



Yep...it's great for _us guys_.

Do you really believe the guys _on the frontier_ of AI are either looking to YT for help in assembly...or some sort of reasoned restraint for what is more than likely...their passion?

I'm sure there's a great short story in there somewhere "How I Ended the World By Tweaking My X Box."



(01001000 01000001,     01001000 01000001,     01001000 01000001)


----------



## Israel (Dec 18, 2018)

Interesting?

https://www.thecollegefix.com/berke...e-tool-to-combat-hate-speech-on-social-media/


----------

